# Swimming...nature or nurture?



## Melda (Feb 22, 2012)

My 6 year old V Tamra is terrified of being fully submerged in water, she loves to be hosed down and or squirted, but swimming is apparently something else in her mind. Ever since she fell in the pond after chasing ducks at 8 weeks old, swimming has been a complete no no.

Of course I understand that, like human, some dogs take to water naturally, others may be persuaded to like it, and some will just refuse to go in

Now I have a 5 months old V, and I'm really hoping that she is less fearful of water and would take to it naturally, or perhaps after some training/convincing....I don't want to scare her off, so any pointers on this topic would be greatly appreciated it.

thanks 
Melda


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We started out by tossing sticks for Riley in very shallow water and gradually tossed them in deeper & deeper water (over a period of a few weeks). She is 6 months and will now swim for sticks.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Yup, most important part is to make the water fun. 

Your older V may follow your pup in one day too. 

We met a 6 or 7 year old Poodle one day in a creek where 3 or 4 Vizsla's were sloshing around. The Poodle's owners were amazed as this was the first time their dog had ever been in water. They were an odd couple, who seemed very protective as if their dog was going to drown in the 6" creek... but despite them, this Poodle hopped right in and mixed it up with the V's.


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dont know much about this subject. But would like to share about Jack. 

The second day we had Jack I took him to my parents. They have lots of land with a pond. We walked down to the pond and Jack ran to the pond and jumped right in. He freaked a little when he couldnt touch but got right back in. He was 6 weeks at the time. Now he knows that a bath tub can be filled up with water. Sometimes we here a thud and go see what he did and he has open the shower door and is pawing at the handles. Super cute. 

Good luck with the water situation. The animal planet had a show about dogs and water about a month ago. Maybe go to the website, might be able to find that show.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

When we brought Pippa home from the breeder last summer, she was terrified of water. We started getting her comfortable in a bathtub (which she ended up loving, especially when we made the water warm for her  ), then we bought her a "kiddie pool" that we set up in our backyard. I had to convince her to go in it at first (I went in and acted like I was having the BEST TIME EVER), but then she loved it. From there, we brought her to a local pond. Again, I had to wade in, but once she went in, she loved it! It also helped to have an older dog friend (who loved swimming) to come along for a wade. Pippa loves copying older dogs 
Good luck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine love the water and always have a kiddy pool in the backyard when the weather is warm. I always start young dogs in water where it gradually slopes. I never force them to go in. They play in the shallow and as they get bolder they start going deeper. It helps if you walk in the water or have a older dog go in the water with them.

This is Cash showing June.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

All of the answers above R great! if you are in shallow water the V's will want 2 be with U-Pike has always loved the water and at times swims like a lab-when duck hunting he will sit in the decoy spread and act like a red log-cracks me up! ducks pay no attention 2 him


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

It's February in Maine and Finch (10 months) couldn't stay out of the water the other day! She jumped right in the ocean at 8 weeks when we brought her home and she has loved it ever sense. She also loves baths, the hose and spray bottles. On the other hand though, we have 2 labs who HATE the water and won't swim at all. Luckily she doesn't seem to mind that her big brother and sister won't swim with her - that just means more sticks to chase out into the water for her!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Oso's never been in water which he has to swim in. 

Ours was definitely nurture. We started him in puddles with LOTS of praise. After that, he saw some dogs in creek water and watched them play and ran in a little. We got his first time going in shallow water on video. We lured him in by throwing the stick. He hops around like a bunny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC2jh3HlS98

Love the pictures above!! So cute with the older dog and baby. Hopefully, in summer we'll get him in a lake. I can just imagine the exercise opportunities.  I love the idea of a kitty pool.


----------



## Melda (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh my, how cute are those pics! Thanks for all the replies guys and gals. I'm taking my girls today where there's a sloping pond and we'll get in with them. 

Yes I agree, it does help if little ones are shown by older dogs, so I'm hoping to enlist the help of other people's dogs around the area today ;D

Thanks again.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I believe everyone has covered it for you, so I only have this to add. This is the end result of the above methods.


----------

